# Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...



## Reflexion (14. Mai 2013)

*Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Hi zusammen, ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner *Antec 920* Kompakt Wasserkühlung, ich habe 
 die 2 Lüfter (120ger) durch 2 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm ersetz die auch einen 4pin Stromanschluss bieten sowie die Originalen, jedoch ist der 4pin Stecker etwas anderes dennoch steckte ich den 4Pin Stecker an die Pumpe (an der Pumpe ist eine verbindungskabel zu den USBs zur Regulierung sowie ein kabel für die Lüfter Anschlüsse).. das Problem.. die Pumpe  klackert... und kühlt nicht mehr.. egal welche UEFI Einstellungen/Lüfter Einstellungen.. oder oder Stromanschluss..Der CPU wird innerhalb von 3-4 min auf fast 90 grad erhitzt (vorher 30-50 grad) Auch die Umdrehung der Pumpe die vorher bei ca 2800 lag geht kletterte auf 7000...  

Meine frage also kann es sein dass durch die beiden Lüfter die ich ersetz habe die Pumpe beschädigt wurde ? (Garantie Anspruch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe unten im Anhang einmal den alten Lüfter Anschluss (von Antec original der obere) sowie denn eines neuen (von Noiseblocker der untere ) verlinkt, außerdem ist auf Bild 2 das Lüfter Anschlusskabeln der Antec Pumpe Fotografiert.

Ich habe jetzt wieder(vorläufig) ein CPU Lüftkühler verbaut (nervt jetzt schon, Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2) und werde so schnell wie möglich wieder zur Kompaktwasserkühlung....


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Wie der Anschluss aussieht ist völlig egal, wichtiger ist die Pinbelegung. Und wenn die bei den Antec Lüftern anders ist (also nicht der Norm entsprechend), hast du leider die Pumpe zerstört, Garantie ist weg. Vergleich mal die Farben der Kabel. 

Mal bei Antec anfragen was der Austausch kostet, aber ich glaube das ist ein Totalschaden.

Die Lüfter kannst du aber wechseln, dann musst du jedoch die Pins umstecken. (Fürs nächste mal)

Obwohl ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann, dass Antec die Pinbelegung ändert,
wäre ja unlogisch. 

Andere Vermutung wäre, weil die Blacksilent Lüfter ja eine Verlängerung haben, dass das Kabel
am Lüfter direkt ne andere Pinbegelegung hat.

Irgendwie finde ich aber beides merkwürdig


----------



## Reflexion (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Danke dir , ja.. merkwürdig finde ich auch das ich die beiden neuen Lüfte(Noiseblocker) über die Antec Control Software steuern konnte demnach dürften die  nicht hinüber sein, auch das die neune sowie die alten 4 volt verbraucht haben dürfte kein Problem gewesen sein... nur die Pumpe drehte am rad.. wurde laut klackerte.. und hatte Umdrehungen jeden seits von gut und böse....  und ganz neben bei frage ich mich was  das eigentlich für unterschiedliche Anschlüsse sind (4 polig sollten ja beide sein)  gibt es für so etwas keine Norm ?!....


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

^^Die Belegung sollte eigtl. gleich sein, NB würde riskieren jedes Mobo zu schrotten und Antec jeden 3Pin Lüfter bzw. jeder 3Pin die Pumpe, sonst hätten sie sich die Kerben im Mutterstück sparen können.
Und das die NBs nun zuviel verbrauchen um an der Pumpe angeschlossen zu werden, kann auch nicht sein, da liegt jener bei nur 1,2W pro Lüfter (die org. sollten da um ein vielfaches höher liegen).

Naja, es sei denn du hast sie verkehrt drauf getan  und wenn nicht die Lüfter, dann evtl. den USB-Stecker, oder aber den Pumpen-Anschluss (da gibts doch sogar mehere Fehlerquellen)

Edit: aber wie du sagst lief es ja kurz, evtl. hat sich in dem Moment (via Zufall) die Pumpe schlafen gelegt (Ausfälle bei den AIO sind doch an der Tagesordnung, oder nicht?)

Edit2: die Lüfteranschlüsse sind genormt (vor allem der von NB) nur der Stecker ehm die Buchse(Mutterstück) von der Pumpe ist halt, ich sags mal dämlich, eine Kerbe hätte wie zB. HIER
einfach nur etwas breiter sein müssen.


----------



## Reflexion (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Hey auch dir Danke, naja verkehrtherum nicht sonst hätte ich die Lüfter ja nicht drehen sehen. von der Lüfter Seite her geht ja alles wunderbar.. nur eben die Pumpe spinnt... und die Lüfter sind wie du schreibst  1,2W also kein Herzinfarkt an Pumpe...  USB Stecker falsch herum könnte ein Grund sein.. jedoch glaube ich das ich dann überhaupt nichts mehr hätte steuern können... es klingt nur komm-isch das die Pumpe  beim Kühler wechsel ausgerechnet Kaputt geht.. etwas sehr viel des Zufall...   Andererseits hatte ich öfters das Problem das ich beim Start immer erst noch einmal den Reset Knopf drücken musste damit der pc ganz hochführ...


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Die Pumpe ist bei Dir über das Mainboard angeschlossen? Sollte ja auch ein 3Pin oder 4Pin Anschluss sein? (also laut Datenblatt entnehme ich das nicht so genau, da sieht es wie ein 3Pin aus).
Aber egal, wird dieser Anschluss, wenn am Mainboard, noch irgendwie geregelt, oder bekommt der eine konstante Spannung?


----------



## Reflexion (15. Mai 2013)

Also die Pumpe ist mit einen 3pin  mit dem Mainboard verbunden.. von der Pumpe geht außerdem ein kabel das sich splittet (Abbildung 2) an den 2  4 Pin Lüfter geschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Ok, also 3Pin und dieser bekommt/bekamm eine konstante Spannung vom Mainboard, sprich die Lüftersteuerung(vom Mobo) ist/war dort deaktiviert?


----------



## Reflexion (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Ja ich habe sie deaktiviert gehabt bzw wie es beim ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP sich nennt Voltage, also ohne Drosselung der Lüftersteuerung.. als die Pumpe dann anzeigte dass sie bei über 7000 Umdrehungen ist.. habe ich manuell sie runtergedreht , jedoch hat das zwar die 2 Lüfter beeinflusst.. aber nicht die Pumpe.. daraufhin habe ich den 3 pol. Stecker der Pumpe direkt an das Mainboard gesteckt.. was auch keine Veränderungen  erbrachte...


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Hmm 



> Neben    den Lüftern findet sich bei dieser Kühllösung von Antec ein  weiteres    Bauteil, welches zusätzlich noch Lärm  entwickelt: die  Pumpe. Die  Pumpe   der KÜHLER H2O 920 weist dabei ein deutlich hörbares  Summen und Rattern auf, welches vor  allem  in  ohnehin schon sehr  leisen Systemen etwas  unangenehm auffällt.   *Durch die  Tatsache, dass  sie per normalem 3-Pin   Lüfteranschluss mit  Strom  versorgt wird, ist  es zwar prinzipiell  möglich  selbige in ihrer   Drehzahl und somit  Lautstärke zu begrenzen,  die  Kühlleistung fällt   allerdings radikal  dazu mit ab. *Quelle


Bei den 7000U/min kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es sich um einen Auslesefehler handelt (meist geschieht das aber bei "Lüfter" die in einer zu niedriegen Drezahl laufen, welche der jeweilige Sensor nicht mehr genau erfassen kann)


----------



## Affliction (15. Mai 2013)

Besteht das problem auch wenn die alten lüfter wieder draufbaust?


----------



## Reflexion (16. Mai 2013)

Genau das ist das Problem 4303, auch wenn ich die alten Lüfter wieder dran schließe.. ändert sich nichts... die Temperatur geht auch hierbei auf über 90 grad, es lässt sich sich zwar die Lüfter Geschwindigkeit mit der Software weiterhin  regeln.. jedoch verursacht die Pumpe immer noch sehr unterschiedlichen Lärm.. der sich einfach  nicht gut (wie vorher ^^ ) anhört...  und ihre Kühlleistung  bringt sie ja ebenfalls nicht.

..die Lüfter selber haben beide 4 Pin Anschlüsse... das Y Kabel das an der Pumpe für die Lüfter  hängt hat 4 Pin Anschlüsse jedoch ist eines mit 3 Pin kontakten versehen das andere mit 4...


----------



## Affliction (16. Mai 2013)

Wie alt ist denn die kühlung? Wie kange war sie durch den wechsel nicht in betrieb? Pumpen mögen es nicht längere zeit außer betrieb zu sein und die pumpe hier ist sehr klein und feligran. Geräuche in einem pumpengehäuse stehen oft für lose teile. D.h.: tod der pumpe. Wenn die drehzahl tatsächlich so hoch ist wie es dir angezeigt wird dann hat sich das schaufelrad von der antriebswelle gelöst und verursacht die geräuche. Klappert etwas wenn du schüttelst?  Das wäre ein eindeutiger hinweis.


----------



## Reflexion (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Ne.. sie war top und ich wollte ja einfach die beiden Lüfter durch neue leisere ersetzen.. demnach war sie evtl 30 min mal außer Betrieb ^^   und ja habe versucht etwas dran zu drehen an den Schläuchen.. denn Radiator in verschiedenen Positionen zu halten .. und auch etwas an der Pumpe zu drücken.. es tat sich nichts.. es ist wie ein lautes surren und klackern.. wie du schon sagst .. als wenn irgendetwas locker wäre...  nur frage ich mich wie wenn ich nur 2 Lüfter austausche .. an der Pumpe selten habe ich ja nichts verändert....  wahrscheinlich  ist das ding im Eimer... evtl weil 2 Lüfter Dran geschlossen wurden die eine andere Passform haben .. jedoch auch 1,2 Volt und  4 Watt Stecker...   komische Logik,,,,  aber ich werde mir wohl jetzt diese hier Leisten: Corsair Hydro Series H100i  mal sehen wie lange dieses Spielzeug dann hält.. evtl 2 Jahre..


----------



## Affliction (16. Mai 2013)

Gibts keine garantie mehr deine jetzige? 

Ich hab die h620 von antec seit einem jahr mit ausgetauschtem lüfter und hab noch keine probleme mit der gehabt. 

Tja ist echt schade für dich, aber man steckt halt nicht drin.


----------



## Reflexion (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

Ne Garantie gibt es leider nicht.. mehr...  wie hattest du denn die Lüfter angeklemmt bzw wo? Schade fand den Sound eigentlich ganz angenehm.. im vergleich zu der schrotmühle jetzt ... ;(


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Antec 920 Kompakt Wasserkühlung nach Lüfter austausch defekt...*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

@TE: Doppelposts sind unerwünscht


----------

